# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون الدولي العام >  شروط صحة المعاهدات الدولية

## أم خطاب

شروط صحة المعاهدات الدولية ...
تولد المعاهدة من الناحية القانونية بمجرد اتمام الأجرائات أو المراحل الشكلية لعقدها. ولكن المعاهدة كغيرها من التصرفات القانونية لا تنتج اثارها القانونية اذا لم تنعقد صحيحة, وهي تعتبر قابلة للأبطال او باطلة, اذا لم تستوف الشروط الازمة صحة التعاقد وقت عقدها.تختلف شروط صحة المعاهدات الدولية عن شروط صحة العقد والتشريع في النظم القانونية الداخلية, وذلك بسبب الاختلاف في الطبيعة بين المعاهدة وكل منهما , فضلا عن الاختلاف في طبيعة كل من النظام الدولي والنظام الداخلي . 
فاذا اضفنا الى هذه العوامل ندرة الحالات التي اثيرت فيها مسالة صحة المعاهدات في التطبيق العملي, لادركنا سبب افتقار القانون الدولي الوضعي الى نظرية متكاملة لشروط صحة المعاهدات, وللجزاء المترتب على تخلف هذه الشروط , ولكن هذا الوضع قد تعدل بشكل كبير بعد صدور عدد من القرارات القضائية الدولية الحديثة, وبعد المناقشات التي دارت في لجنة القانون الدولي, وفي مؤتمر فيينا لعامي 1968,1969 الذي اسفر عن اعتماد اتفاقية فيينا لقانون المعاهدات في عام 1969. ودون ان تكون شروط صحة المعاهدات صورة طبق الأصل عن شروط صحة العقد, الا ان القانون الخاص والقانون الروماني أساسا, قد القى بظلاله على موضوع صحة المعاهدات , كما فعل في العديد من موضوعات القانون الدولي الأخرى. 
ووفق المبادئ العامة للقانون, يشترط لصحة اي تصرف قانوني , ان يصدر من شخص له أهلية في التصرف , وان تكون ارادة التصرف حرة, وأن يكون محل التصرف مشروعا . هذه هي الشروط الموضوعية لصحة التصرف , غير ان هذه الصحة لا تكتمل بدون اتباع الاجرائات الشكلية الازمة للتصرف حين يتطلب القانون ذلك . وتصدق هذه المبادئ العامة على المعاهدات الدولية . اذ من المتفق عليه ان صحة المعاهدات من حيث الموضوع لا تتحقق دون توافر شروط ثلاثة تتصل بالاشخاص الذين يملكون حق ابرام المعاهدات وبسلامة التعبير عن الارادة وبمحل او موضوع المعاهدة. 



منقول

----------

